# Best Dunkers In Da Country



## GATR4LYFE (Jan 25, 2004)

I wanna see what all of you think on who are the best dunkers in da country right now.....my top five
1. james White (cincy)
2. is'mail muhammed (g.tech)
3. andre igoudala (zona)
4. david lee (florida)
5. hassan adams (zona)
let me know folks, i am probably missing some players, i have not looked to hard for a sure fire top five, thtese are my opinionated picks


----------



## GATR4LYFE (Jan 25, 2004)

i also pick j.r. giddens of kansas as a close 6 possibly to squeeze into to five


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=63966&forumid=94

There is a prior thread on this.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

can't forget about Hakim Warrick, he can dunk.:yes: :yes:


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tr_west</b>!
> can't forget about Hakim Warrick, he can dunk.:yes: :yes:


Just ask Royal Ivey...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Muhammad is overrated..


----------



## LionsFan01 (Aug 7, 2002)

Brent Pettway should be in the top 5 IMO.


----------



## GATR4LYFE (Jan 25, 2004)

muhammed overrated as a player.....yes....as a dunker, i think not


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Keith Langford when he does it.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JarvisHayes24</b>!
> Muhammad is overrated..


Not at dunking. That kid is the most powerful dunker, pound for pound, in the country. 6'6", stacked like a bull, literally flies over people. Very impressive.

Iguodala, Adams, Giddens, White, Diaz (though I haven't seen him yet), are all up there too.


----------



## historyofthegame (Jan 30, 2004)

If you saw the Prov/Illinios game earlier in the year on ESPN than you saw Rob Sanders big OOP. Usually gets a nice oop every game. Remember last year tossed off the back board and slammed it. In the ESPN the Mag, NCAA preview edition, Sanders was one of Dickie V's top dunkers.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Nate Robinson, Washington's 5'9" athletic freak, is defnitely one of the most impressive dunkers I've ever seen. That 'oop last night was absolutely disgusting.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Nate Robinson, Washington's 5'9" athletic freak, is defnitely one of the most impressive dunkers I've ever seen. That 'oop last night was absolutely disgusting.


That was sick !!! sick !!! sick !!!

I never thuoght that I would ever see something like that.


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

Shannon Brown of Michigan State could get up too


----------



## Pumpkin_Escobar (Jun 8, 2003)

*Shannon Brown*


----------



## Pumpkin_Escobar (Jun 8, 2003)

How bout this one from Nate Robinson...










* Nate Robinson*


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

it HAS to be James White


----------



## TheS100 (Oct 25, 2002)

I've gotta say both of the Graham brothers at Oklahoma State. These guys can fly. Joey is on Sportcenter every week.


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

Muhammad_Dunk_of_The_Month_and1.nm.ru_Exclusive 

he is overrated...lol..i think not


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

Muhammad_Dunk_of_The_Month_and1.nm.ru_Exclusive.wmv


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

Muhammad_Dunk_of_The_Month_and1.nm.ru_Exclusive.wmv


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

dunk


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Terrence Johnson Pepperdine watch him tonight.


----------



## gony4983 (Oct 31, 2003)

Pops Mensah-Bonsu for GW. I wish I had a picture. Twice this year he has caught an alley-oop and dunked it literally over another big man. The first time after the dunk he was basically sitting on the guy's shoulders (they called a foul on the defender, poor guy). The second was @ Richmond, did the same thing. Props to guard TJ Thompson for hooking him up from HALF COURT. Also, they get 2 or 3 alley-oops a game.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

james white
shannon brown
muhammad
Diaz


----------

